# So. 14.9. in die Fränkische



## Tom:-) (10. September 2003)

Tacho Freunde und -innen des staubigen Trails. 

Nachdem ich es in @mara's Single-Fred schon angedroht habe biete ich euch exklusiv am So. 14.9. die Teufelstisch-Runde. Die Tour ist ca. 60km lang und fordert uns etwa 1000Hm ab. Die Runde lässt sich charakterisieren mit 'von allem was' - inklusive einem bunten Strauß Singletrails  

Start: So. 14.9. 13.00h 
Treffpunkt: Eisdiele Venezia in Erlangen (Hauptstr.) 

wer will mit?


p.s.: Die Eisdiele "Venezia" liegt an der Brücke über die Schwabach, direkt am Fuß des Burgbergs


----------



## Altitude (10. September 2003)

viele Späße...

Ich bin in Köln auf der IFMA und hol mein Bike wieder vom Retro-Contest ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (10. September 2003)

Ne sehr schöne Runde, die da angeboten wird. Ist doch wahrscheinlich in etwa die, die wir gefahren sind, oder?
Macht doch mal ein paar Photos, das haben wir letztes Mal leider vergessen!
Viel Spaß wünscht,
dd


----------



## rieni (10. September 2003)

ok bin dabei 



> _ Viel Spaß wünscht,
> dd  [/B]_


_
 den werden wir mit Sicherheit haben  
und vielleicht gibt's au  ein paar pics für den Krankfurter

CU _


----------



## Tom:-) (10. September 2003)

... es wird genau die runde werden. hey tobi, meinen glückwunsch zur aufnahme in den ESK! jetzt kann ich dich auf rennen endlich wirklich als eisenschwein bezeichnen  

 
greez
Tom


----------



## Epic (10. September 2003)

- könnte ich mehr Infos zu der geplanten Runde haben?
- wie fahrt ihr von Erlangen zum Teufelstisch und wie dann weiter, um 1.000 hm zusammenzubekommen?
- wie schnell fahrt ihr denn so?


----------



## Tom:-) (10. September 2003)

erlangen - meilwald - spardorf - uttenreuth - kalchreuth (fast) - kleinsendelbach - grossenbuch - hetzleser berg - igensdorf - eberhardsberg (teufelstisch) - kasberg - regensberg - hetzleser berg - hetzles - honings - adlitz - erlangen

tempo: kommt auf die gruppe an. wenn nur rieni und ich fahren dann wird's ein 30er schnitt 
logischerweise wird auf langsamere rücksicht genommen, muss ja wenn man in der gruppe fahren will. oben/unten/kreuzungen wird, falls nötig, gewartet.

die höhenmeter hat übrigends unser hessischer freund und geograph darkdesigner gemessen.


----------



## Frankenbiker (10. September 2003)

Ist in der Tat eine nette Runde - und das mit den 1000 hm kommt schon hin! 

Sonntag hab' ich aber leider keine Zeit. 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Techniker (10. September 2003)

wirds ein 10er Schnitt.
Ich weiß noch nicht so recht wo ich mitfarhen soll.
Die DAV-ler sind am Tiergarten zu Gänge 
Dazu käme die Anfahrt
(übliche Frage : Wer nimmt mich mit ?  )

*Ach so : Interesse ? Prinz Ipiell schon* 



> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> tempo: kommt auf die gruppe an. wenn nur rieni und ich fahren dann wird's ein 30er schnitt
> logischerweise wird auf langsamere rücksicht genommen, muss ja wenn man in der gruppe fahren will. oben/unten/kreuzungen wird, falls nötig, gewartet.
> [/B]


----------



## rieni (11. September 2003)

Hi there,
die von Tom angesetzte Superrunde am Sonntag startet nicht wie gepostet um 13:00 Uhr sondern bereits um 12:00 Uhr. Treffpunkt Eisdiele Venezia (s.o.)

Mitfahrer/-innen sind nach wie vor ausdrücklich erwünscht, vollkommen unabhängig wie frit oder unfrit. 

Nun kommet in Scharen oder ist's euch dass Wetter nicht fein genug

bis denn
Ri


----------



## Tom:-) (11. September 2003)

ausser mir und rieni? oder hat euch der kühle wind neuerdings hinter den ofen betoniert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rieni (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *ausser mir und rieni? oder hat euch der kühle wind neuerdings hinter den ofen betoniert?
> 
> *



vielleicht können die uns auch nicht leiden   oder sind
der weicheierrei erlegen  

halloooooo, is da draussen noch irgend jemand oder bin ich hier allein mit Tom ????


----------



## synx (11. September 2003)

Servus,
wie gross ist die Gruppe den so, die sich da trifft? Würde vielleicht auch mitfahren.
Wetterbericht sagt heiter bis sonnig 
also noch ein Grund mehr.
c.ya.


----------



## Beelzebub (11. September 2003)

nabend:

bei mir isses wie beim alti.ich werde mein we in kölle bzw. düsseldorf verbringen (messe,frau und feiern).euch viel spaß 
!!!!

ein anderes mal gerne



gruß beelze


----------



## synx (11. September 2003)

@Techniker

welches Röthenbach? bei wendelstein? wenn ja könnte ich dich mitnehmen.
ansonsten könnte ich dich z.B. in mögeldorf aufsammeln! müsstest halt ein paar meter radeln!

mfg flo


----------



## All-Mountain (11. September 2003)

@alle Fränkischen
Sorry muss passen, aber mein Knie macht nach 1-1 1/2 Stunden im Gelände immer noch Probleme. 
Hab ja auch schon die Gegenveranstaltung für Einsteiger und Invaliden gepostet 
Veste am Sonntag 
Gruß
TOM


----------



## Techniker (11. September 2003)

no des an pengadz
frage noch mal bei eraserhead nach, was so lefft
ansonsten einfach durchrufen 



> _Original geschrieben von synx _
> *@Techniker
> 
> welches Röthenbach? bei wendelstein? wenn ja könnte ich dich mitnehmen.
> ...




*hättes fast vergessen : meine schwinge klappert !
muß erst zum bikedoktor  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (12. September 2003)

Sowas, echt ne feine Runde und dann noch super Wetter, was wollt ihr mehr. Ich hab ja schon drüber nachgedacht Euch zu unterstützen, muß aber am WE noch einige Geheimnisse des Spessarts lüften.
Ich hoffe es klappt jetzt mit der Grafik unserer Runde:


----------



## Tom:-) (12. September 2003)

hey, merci für das profil. sieht schlimmer aus als es ist ...
klar, komm doch mal ran für ein WE biken in der fränkischen, oder ich komm mal mit rieni nach ffm.

schönes WE
Tom


----------



## traileruli (12. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
erstmal toll, das Ihr was macht. Bin bei der Konkurrenzveranstaltung im Tal. Wenn Ihr auf der Höhe durch den Dreck schubbert, bin ich bereits fix und fertig mit so komischen Rollen unter den Füßen nen Marathon im Wiesenttal gefahren.
Aber nochmal für euch ein Aufruf an alle Weicheier:


> Mitfahrer/-innen sind nach wie vor ausdrücklich erwünscht, vollkommen unabhängig wie frit oder unfrit.


Gruß Uli und viel Spaß
Tipp den mir Alti gegeben hat, setzt euere Termine in das "last minute" Treffpunkt/Termineboard


----------



## G-zero (12. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich muss leider Absagen. Lieg mit 39° Fieber im Bett  

euch viel Spaß, die Tour klingt sehr interessant 

Tobi


----------



## rieni (12. September 2003)

@g-zero:
na da wünsch ich dir gute BEsserung  

@synx
gruppe is' so groß wie sie wird, ich sach ma 2 plus X; falls du und techniker dann 4 plus x wenn Darkdesigner eingeflogen wird 5 plus ......

@techniker
schwingenklappern ? hattu Flügel ?

@darkdesigner
hey alden,  im Spessart gibt's weder Geheimnisse noch sonst irgendwelche dollen Dinge; Wir erwarten Dich spätestems morgen Abend in Erlangen    sonst gibt's ...... kein Bier; den Weg kennste ja.
Hübsches Höhenprofil; haste wohl zu Abschreckungsgründen leicht überhöht. Und wenn die Obere Linei dein Puls is, dann warste ja einmal fast tot, so wie das aussieht  

cuall


----------



## synx (12. September 2003)

na gut war blöd die Frage! 
ich sach ma 3+x!  bin dabei!
c.ya. Sonntag


----------



## Eraserhead-de (12. September 2003)

Moin auch,

War ja schon länger nicht mehr am Hetzles und in der Gegend und werde mich wohl auch mit bei Eurer netten Runde mit einklinken. 12 Uhr ist ja auch eine recht humane Abfahrtszeit, da muss ich endlich mal keinen Wecker stellen! Hauptsache, der Bäcker hat noch irgendwas zum frühstücken  


CU Martin


----------



## darkdesigner (12. September 2003)

Also mein lieber Rieni, jetzt machste mich aber äscht feddisch! Der Trick mit dem Bier ist alt und trotzdem gemein... 
Außerdem gibts für mich noch Geheimnisse im Spessart, Ecke Rohrbrunn, aber ich werde Euch davon berichten. Vielleicht reichts wegen der Kohle auch nur zu einem Ziel im Geltungsbereich meines Semestertickets. Ansonsten komme ich gerne wieder ins Fränkische, Sauerbier will ich hier! 
Die obere Linie ist nicht mein Puls, sondern die Temperatur. Die ist hochgegangen, weil wir da ein kleines Päuschen vornem Supermarkt eingelegt hatten. Nebenan waren gerade sämtliche Kleinagrarökonomen am abladen ihrer sommerlichen Erzeugnisse, seltsam schönes Schauspiel... Die kleine Verzögerung mit der Geschwindigkeit liegt am Produkt der Firma Cyclo.
OK, beim nochmaligen Betrachten geb ich zu, es sieht aus als ob ich mir an dem Anstieg die Seele aus dem Leib gekotzt habe. Vielleicht wars ja auch so, who know´s???  
Jetzt seid Ihr ja auch schon zu viert, wird schon werden, bis bald, der Taunus wartet...
dd


----------



## Sandra (12. September 2003)

kommendes wo.ende ist eines meiner ersten rennfreien wochenenden und wenn ich mein "wochenend-arbeitspensum" rechtzeitig schaffe und das wetter mitmacht, komme ich mit 

würde mich freuen mit euch  mal wieder eine schöne tour zu fahren. war ja dieses jahr mangelware bei mir 

vielleicht kann ich ja manu/diva & jürgen noch davon überzeugen mitzukommen. 

morgen werden wir evtl. mit den rennern zum moritzberg fahren. mitfahrer sind natürlich willkommen 

gruß sandra


----------



## drnojoke (13. September 2003)

also ich wuerde gerne mitfahren!!!! :>
leider hab ich nachdem Shock im Fruehjahr mit Frankenbiker
angst irgendwo mitzufahren :<<<<<<<

Aber wenn ich mir verspricht kein allzu scharfes tempo zu fahren 
wuerde ich mitfahren :>
hauptsache nach ner groesseren steigung nicht wieder gleich losrasen da hat mann ja keine zeit zu regenerieren! ;>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (13. September 2003)

hey tom, hatte ja per PM schon Interesse bekundet. 

Diva und Divo sind also auch mit dabei und sind gespannt auf den Teufelstisch!

Ist 12 Uhr Treffpunkt oder Abfahrt?  

Also, wir sind pünktlich da!

Rush, wie schaut's bei Dir aus?
Was ist mit Hornet?
Evtl. mal wieder Pizzamampfen in Erlangen?

See you
Diva


----------



## Frankenbiker (13. September 2003)

*@ tek9*

ich fahr ja gar nicht mit - es gibt also keine Ausreden!!  

Und außerdem bin ich lernfähig!  

Bis ein andermal!


----------



## synx (13. September 2003)

@tek9
wenns uns zu schnell wird bilden wir einfach eine neue gruppe *g* binn selbst auch gespannt, wie heftig es zur sache gehen wird. 
lass mich mal überraschen.
mfg
flo


----------



## traileruli (13. September 2003)

Hallo Tom und die Anderen,
das wird ja ne richtig nette Truppe und da es heute bis 16 Uhr geregnet hat, ich keine Regenreifen für meine Inliner habe, keinen Bock hab mich bei Tempo 30 auf nassen Asphalt zu legen, werd ICH AUCH morgen um Zwölfe mit dem richtigen Rad zur Teufelstisch-Runde kommen.

Gruß Uli


----------



## rieni (13. September 2003)

Super, geht ja doch noch was zsamm  

bis morgen dann


----------



## rieni (13. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tek9 _
> *
> Aber wenn ich mir verspricht kein allzu scharfes tempo zu fahren
> wuerde ich mitfahren :>
> *



Wenn ich mir verspricht.... ??? Dann versprich dirs halt nit


----------



## Techniker (13. September 2003)

*Biken wird's wahrscheinlich nichts.
Ich muß noch einen vollen Kleinbus in Heb abgeben.
Außerdem hab ich mein Bike noch nicht wieder zusammen.
(Schwinge klappert immer noch/Rep. erst am Mo/Di 
Schließlich und letztendlich hab ich momentan nicht so den "Drang".
Sprich, mir gehts nicht so gut.  *

Wenn, dann wäre es nur sehr kurzfristig.
Dazu müßten volgende Bedingungen erfüllt sein:
- Mitteilung, daß mich jemand ca. 11:45h noch von Nbg./Röthenb. nach Er mitnimmt
- ich vorher mein Bike zusammenhabe
- rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt bin
(Alles zusammen eher unwahrscheinlich. Deswegen auch:
Trotzdem viel Spaß dabei.



> _Original geschrieben von rieni _
> @techniker
> schwingenklappern ? hattu Flügel ?
> [/B]


Nö. Wie kommste drauf? Ich hab nur, n Klafünf.


----------



## Tom:-) (13. September 2003)

wird ja doch noch eine illustre truppe. denkt bitte daran, dass wir uns bereits um 12 Uhr an der eisdiele venezia treffen. war heute schon am hetzles, stollenreifen sind wieder angesagt. Im wald ist's wieder glitschig (aaaah, endlich mal wieder schlamm um die ohren)!

schön'abend noch
 
Tom

CU all tomorrow!


----------



## traileruli (14. September 2003)

Hallo Ihr Teufelstisch-Rundler,
tut mir leid, daß ich nicht mit war, aber ich hab den Startpunkt nicht gefunden. Die besch.... Eisdiele Venezia wollte sich mir nicht erkenntlich geben. Bin sogar die Hauptstaße mit dem Auto von oben nach unten abgefahren (ob das wohl verboten war) um euch zu finden, und hab tausend Leut gefragt. Erst ne halbe Stunde später, als ich die Hauptstraße wieder raufgefahren bin und eigentlich entnervt nach Hause wollte hab ich sie gefunden, am Fuße des Berges, Kreuzung Haupteingang Bergkirchweih. Etzertla, bloß wech warderr halt scho!
So bin ich frohen Mutes alleine an der Schwabach lang nach Hetzles, von dort durch den Wald nach Kalchreuth, über die tollen Singletrials hinunter zum Tennenloher Schießplatz und dann wieder nach Erlangen zurück. War auch ganz net, 44 km lang/ 2,1/4std.
Bis zum nächsten Mal,
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (15. September 2003)

Dann ward ihr wahrscheinlich der Mountainbike ICE, der mir in der Nähe von Kasberg begegnet ist. 10er Pulk von leuten mit einem ordentlichen Tempo. ich war in der Gegenrichtung auf einem schwarzen Cannondale SV500 unterwex. Hab eine Tour um den Hetzleser Berg von Igensdorf zum Teufelstisch gemacht. Meine erste Tour aus dem Mad Media Touren Guide. Der erste Test ist schon einmal schlecht ausgefallen. Der Beschreibung konnte man wirklich nicht folgen. Zum Glück ist in der Gegend alles nett ausgeschildert.

ciao
 mar.s.


----------



## Diva (15. September 2003)

@ Trialeruli
Mensch, Uli, dass mit dem Eisdielen-Cruising über wir nochmal!

@ Eraderhead-de
Soviel Abbiegungen hat der Kanal nu wirklich net, dass man in Herzo landet ;-)

@ alle
War eine klasse Runde und es waren viele von uns noch nie gefahrene Wege dabei (Auffahrt Hetzles, diverse nette Abfahrten und den Teufelstisch kannten wir auch nicht) Besten Dank noch an unsere Eventmanager Tom und Rieni, die immer gut für Tempo sorgten (meine Oberschenkel lassen grüßen...).
Hoffe man sieht sich am Sonntag beim Frankenbiker-Frühjahrs-Revival. Aber seid gewarnt: das kann wieder ein langer Tag werden! ;-) Nichts für ungut: Scheeeeeee war's scho immer!

Ciao Diva


----------

